# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Μικροσυσκευές Κουζίνας >  Εξαρτημα σε παλιο μιξερ

## Phatt

Εχω εδω ενα παλιο(30ετιας) μιξερ χειρος της μανας μου, τις προαλλες ενω ηταν στην μπριζα χωρις να λειτουργει, ξαφνικα καπνισε.Το ανοιξα και βρηκα το προβληματικο εξαρτημα.Δεν μπορω να το αναγνωρισω 100% γιατι εχει πεταξει κομματι, αν και πιστευω πως ειναι πυκνωτης(0.1 uf 250v?).Ειναι συνδεμενο παραλληλα με το καλωδιο τροφοδοσιας.Δειτε τις φωτο και πειτε μια γνωμη...

p1010281k.jpgp1010282ph.jpgp1010284x.jpg

----------


## stefanoszis

ειναι αντιπαρασιτικο. το αφαιρεις και εισαι οκ

----------


## klik

Δες στο web για snubber network για να καταλάβεις τη λειτουργία του.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

0.1 μΦ 250ν* εναλλασσομένου*

----------


## KOKAR

Παναγιώτη τέτοιους πυκνωτές έχουν τα τροφοδοτικά των PC στην είσοδο τους



http://www.comparestoreprices.co.uk/...nf-mini-rc.asp

----------


## Phatt

Ευχαριστω παιδια για την βοηθεια...Κωστα θα το δω αυτο με το τροφοδοτικο αν εχει.

----------

